# Digital Camera battery Form Factor



## keves2002 (Jun 11, 2006)

hi,
      i am having confuion in selecting the Battery Form factor of Digital Camera, i Prefer Lithium-ion batterey, but in that case, what about if i cant charge my camera, like a ride in the Dersert Safari, as the desert safari is common here in Dubai, Is there any camera which supports both the battery Forms[ lithioum -ion & AA]. 

Thanx in Advance
-keves-


----------



## janitha (Jun 11, 2006)

keves2002 said:
			
		

> hi,
> i am having confuion in selecting the Battery Form factor of Digital Camera, i Prefer Lithium-ion batterey, but in that case, what about if i cant charge my camera, like a ride in the Dersert Safari, as the desert safari is common here in Dubai, Is there any camera which supports both the battery Forms[ lithium -ion & AA].
> 
> Thanx in Advance
> -keves-


There are digicams which use Ni-Mh rechargeable batteries with which you can use ordinary Alkaline AA batteries also. Similarly if you search you should be able to find cameras supporting both rechargeable and non-rechargeable Lithium batteries. For eg., my old Nikon Coolpix 5700 with 5Mp and 8X optical can be used with its own Lithiun-ion rechargeable battery as well as the common 2CR5 Lithum non-rechargeable one.


----------



## keves2002 (Jun 12, 2006)

@prem
Thanx, i will look 4 the one with both , & will post as soon as possible,
once again Thanx a lot.

-keves-


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jun 12, 2006)

AFAIK,all Sony cameras can work on both types of batteries.


----------



## janitha (Jun 12, 2006)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> AFAIK,all Sony cameras can work on both types of batteries.


Sony has digicams like S600 that use AA sized batteries for which you can use Ni-Mh or even Ni-Cd (lower quality) rechargeable batteries in addition to ordinary Zinc manganese or better Alkaline ones. But higher end digicams from Sony use proprietery Lithium batteries. Similarly do low end ones from other brands. (Eg. Samsung Digimax 370 which uses AA sized ones)


----------



## greenpower (Jan 7, 2009)

Is there cameras both suppot the lithium-ion battery and AA battery exist in the market, i have never heard. If you meet some troubles in charge you camera battery during the camera working, i think you can purchase some replacment lithium-ion battery and charger. There are many replacment camera battery store in UK,US and CA (try click link text above)!


----------

